# 1 frostie to thaw... what are the chances?



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

hiya- the thought of the thaw is driving me insane. Any stories out there to keep me going Transfer is on thursday            .
Lining was 8.2-9 on friday so still time to thicken up. 

julsxx


----------



## Seachest (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi Juls 

We thawed just the one frostie a couple of weeks ago and I'm now 4 weeks and 3 days pregnant!!!   

Good luck
xxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi
Your lining sounds great - mine only got to 8 and we thawed our last frostie and I'm also pregnant, 

Good luck

Livity


----------



## grovecottage (Aug 7, 2010)

Hi Juls, keeping everything crossed for you. Always keep   for your frosties. I have just started FET tx again. We are struggling with the decision of thawing all eggs and sending them to blystocyst or thawing 4 and put them back on day 3. The decisions are so difficult and endless.
I am sending you lots and lots of        

Livity and Seachest, many congrats always fab to hear of BFP.

xx xx


----------



## bear83 (May 22, 2010)

Hi I'm going to be starting my first medicated FET this month after having 12 embryos frozen back in July due to OHSS.

At my recent consultation it was decided to thaw ALL 12 day 1 embryos and try and get 1 to blastocyst I'm so scared that they might not make it that far! Would the embryologist have any idea of there grade at the stage they were frozen?
Keep thinking that they must all be poor quality2 defrost all!
Anyone have similar situation?
Thanks in advance


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi Bear,

I obviously don't know your history or the quality of the embryos but that sounds like a crazy thing to do on the part of your clinic, I doubt they are poor quality just that as they knew they were going to be frozen they probably froze them on day 1 as apparently they freeze best at that stage- so they prob don't know the quality, 

If I were you I would ask if they can unfreeze them in blocks of 4 or 6- still enough to develop but not throwing all the eggs in one basket- after all if one from first batch works  and you got pregnant then you would have more waiting in the future and if it developed but didn't implant then you can try again, If they all developed well- which our embies did can you then re-freeze them? If you can maybe less of a waste- 

We had 5 blastocysts frozen- which I know is different but they defrosted them 2, then 2 then 1- giving us three attempts and it worked last go, 

I would question their policy on this one and see if they are flexible or if they can give you more reasons,

Good luck

Livity


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

ok so it is the morning of fet transfer... i was told to call at 10 to see and when i phoned they told me they would phone me back in an hour, so half an hour to go. I so hope the little frostie is a fighter and is defrosting well as i type. 

I have been ready and dressed since 9! taken the dog for a walk, had brekkie, done some washing, what else can i do to take my mind of things! I have got more done in 2 hours than i do all day    .

Thanks for all your supportive relpies, i wish you all well with your treatments and pregnancies!!!!!

julsxx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

well just an updae. the frostie made it thriugh the thaw and was transferred this afternoon at 2.30pm. the embryologist said it looked a well formed blast. So here i am sittig on the sofa, trying to relax. The 2ww has begun!

julsxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

good luck!


----------



## InTheQueue (Jun 29, 2009)

Good luck Juls; I also had an FET transfer on Thursday - FX!


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Good luck Ladies

Lyns xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Read Cubster's story she now has a beautiful daughter that she had from a single FET, she was gearing up to another IVF cycle.

L x


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

awww good luck ladies xxxx ive just been refered from docs to hospital for a fet had a successful icsi cycle last year got a 10 month old son xx got 2 embryos left so im watching peeps stories hoping for the best for everyone!!!! xxx


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi Girls, 

Best of luck, i am also watching out for positive results.
I too am awaiting a referal appointment to come through.  I have a little boy from my third fresh attempt who's 2 1/2 now so just preying we can get the same success with one of the three frozen embreos we have.

It is a very hard journey but well worth it when we get to finaly become mummies.

Wishing you all the best of luck, 

Lyns xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Seachest (Mar 31, 2008)

good luck ladies.....the solo ones DO make it


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

OMG i have just tested and got 2 def pink lines! Otd tomorrow so cautious but whooo hhooo!! Thanks for all your messages1

julsxx


----------



## melanieb (Feb 12, 2009)

Congratulations on your bfp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! all the best for a wonderful pregnancy and beyond xxxx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Juls CONGRATS! Hooray for last frosties..... 

Lots of love

Livity K x


----------



## wendycat (Nov 18, 2006)

I've been lurking  


Congratulations! We are starting FET next month with two frosties   they thaw and we have a happy outcome.


Really chuffed for you!


Wendy


----------



## lyns76 (Nov 14, 2009)

juls78 congratulations, fantastic news !!!!!!

Here's hoping that this is a lucky thread    

Lyns xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥MillyMax♥ (Nov 21, 2005)

WOOOOOOOO HOOOOOOOOOOO fantastic news.............                  

as we all know it only takes ONE.......let's hope you'll have some company in the comming months too!

Good luck to all

Jennie (MM- hopeful names to use in the future)
 x


----------



## nostalgicsam (Jul 1, 2005)

WHOOOOO congratulations 

(we like frosties LOL)


----------



## CLAIRMAC (Jul 21, 2008)

wow congrats!!!! defo gives me hope! more positive stories pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee xxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

ooH CONGRATULATIONS there are several FF miracle stories from the one and only frostie who is now running around !!!


L x


----------



## Kirstyboo (Jul 7, 2010)

such a lovely thread, we only have one on ice and our clinic may ask us to use that before another fresh cycle

it only takes on girls!! xox


----------



## kittenbaby (Aug 21, 2010)

Hi everyone, hope you dont mind me popping in on this thread, but im really worried and was hoping someone could help. 

I have done one fresh cycle of ivf - only got 2 embryos, had one transfered resulting in BFN and had the frozen embryo transfered on thu. I had a medicated transfer as i dont have regular periods, but ive heard alot of people say on here that they had a scan to see if the lining of their womb was thick enough before they had the transfer. I didnt have this and am now really worried my lining may not have been thick enough and so wasted my only frozen embryo. 
Can anyone give me any advice on this? 
Thanks everyone xx


----------



## livity k (May 19, 2009)

Hi, 

I wouldn't worry too much I think they would have seen how your lining behaves on the fresh cycle, and I'm sure if this is how your clinic do things, then they have their methods, 

I would ask them why they didn't scan so they can set your mind at rest, it would be interesting to see what they say,

Good luck for the outcome of this cycle,        

Livity K


----------

